# Contest Prep Log (19 weeks)



## fsoe (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks to *Irish* and *Ek* for allowing me to post this in *Ek's* section. This is my first show in 12 years and I have patiently waiting till my start date. 

It will be a 19 week prep done in 3 stages. I wont bore you with the details of the stages but I will give you a break down of what I am running and when/time frame for each compound. 

*Stats*

*Age*: 35 
*Height*: 5'11
*weight*: 251(as of monday)
*Bf*: pure guess ... 16-17 % 

*** all bolded *dp/evo* I got from king ***

*Day 1-30*   2 super dmz ed
*Day 1-30    * npp .5cc / prop .5cc eod ... *(evo/dp*)
*Day 1-30*   1cc test  susp 4 x weekly(pre workout) *(DP)*
*Day 1-30* sust 125mg a week *(evo)*

*** day 1-30 will rotate .5mg of adex and 20mg of nolva 

Ex. mon. .5mg of adex / tues. 20mg nolva and so on ... Dr. recommended

*** then will phase into this leading up to show ... *show is end of week 16 *
_

Weeks 1-14:​ _1ml of  Cutmix every day (prop,tren,mast blend) ...  * (Dp)*_

Weeks 1-14:​ _3iu novotropin HGH per day _

Weeks 2-16:​ _1mg Anastrozole(arimidex) per day_

Weeks 11-16:​ _80mg Anavar per day _

Weeks 13-16:​ _50mg Winstrol  per day *(Dp)*_

Weeks 15-16:​ _1ml Masteron Every other day *(Dp)*
_
Weeks 16:​ _20mg Halotestin per day_

Weeks 15-16:​ _50mg Aldactone per day

I will keep a detailed log of training/ food/ compounds and pics. My daughter had surgery today so I may not get any more up but I am 3 days in and currently out 130 days.

My meal plan will be very simple. oats/whey/meat/veggies/h20 ... I keep a pretty simple diet when dieting. I stick to what I know works for me...


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 8, 2012)

What are you wanting to get down to?


----------



## fsoe (Mar 8, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> What are you wanting to get down to?



Considering I am 35 and have not done a contest prep in 12 years I will be happy with 6-7 % ...


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Damn I'm just hoping to get to 10%. Good luck brother. That looks awesome! I'll be following along.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 8, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> *Damn I'm just hoping to get to 10%*. Good luck brother. That looks awesome! I'll be following along.



It will be tough ... As I have gotten older it has become much harder... My diet must be flawless and cannot miss a single aerobic session. 3 days in it has been flawless, now only 130 to go.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 8, 2012)

*Thurs. 8 march '12*

*Aerobic*

T Mill ... 25 minutes

Elliptical ... 15 minutes 

Total ... 40 minutes / 354 calories burned. 

*** I am working my way into the elliptical full time ... My aerobic session will be 40 minutes 1 x daily for the next 18 days and then I will phase into 40 minutes AM and 30 minutes PM.... 

*** Just to give you and Idea of my training sessions for the next 18 days, this is what I have done for the last few weeks and my strength has gone up and my BF has gone down. The way I do these sessions in 60-90 second rest or whatever time it takes me to get to next station and they are done in the order in the attachment.* So See attachment *


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 8, 2012)

You going to post up progress pics? Going to be good to see the difference when your done.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 8, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> You going to post up progress pics? Going to be good to see the difference when your done.



Yes ... I am going to post pics ...


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 9, 2012)

In


----------



## fsoe (Mar 9, 2012)

*Day 129(Friday)*

*[FONT=&quot]Pre-workout (1 Hour)[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]1cc DP Suspension (knots up pretty good)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Anarchy (Vpx) 1 scoop (fruit punch, tastes horrible … but works good)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 SDMZ (no sides yet, 5 days in)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Resistance T (60 sec. rest) x 2-3 sets 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Curl (Ez bar) … 105 x 12 / 3 sets[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CG Bench … 225 x 10 / 3 sets [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]BO Row … 225 x 10 / 2 sets [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Arnold Press (DB) … 45 x 12 / 50 x 10[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Leg Ext. 290 x 10 / 3 sets [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Incline Press (Hammer) … 270 x 10 / 320 x 8 / 320 x 6[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pull-down (BH neck) … 140 x 12 / 160 x 10 / 180 x 8[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Leg curl (seated) … 230 x 8 / 230 / 8[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]AB … 25 x 15 / 2 sets[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Calf (seated) … 180 x 22 / 3 sets [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Back Ext. NA [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]L. Press … 975 x 12 / 1025 x 10 / 1075 x 8 / 450 x 10 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Side Lateral … 50 x 6 / 3 sets[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Aerobic T[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]T Mill … 24 minutes / am[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Walk … 30 minutes / pm[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Total … 54 minutes / calories burned - *374*
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Post Workout[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]2 scoops whey (muscle tech) / 1 stick of Bio- Charge (Advocare) / promote recovery) 
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Meals[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]9am … ¼ cup steel oats* / *1 banana / 2 scoops whey[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Post-workout (listed above)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]230pm … 1 cup brown rice / 8oz chicken [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5pm … 1 cup rice / 8oz chicken[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8pm … 6oz tuna[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10pm ... 2 scoops whey 

*H2O
*1.5 gallons *
* [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Compounds*[/FONT]
120mcg clen / upon waking 
50mcg t3 / bedtime
 .5cc Npp / .5cc Prop .. bedtime 

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 9, 2012)

get at em.


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 9, 2012)

consider adding aromasin the last 30 days at 25mg ED too...


----------



## fsoe (Mar 9, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> consider adding aromasin the last 30 days at 25mg ED too...



great idea, I was entertaining that thought and was gonna ask about that. I will need to order some...


----------



## fsoe (Mar 10, 2012)

*Day 128 (Saturday)*

Pre-Workout
  1 SDMZ

Aerobic T
  T Mill … 32 minutes
  Elliptical … 15 minutes
  Total … 47 mins. / Calories burned = 383

Post – Workout
  2 scoops whey / 1 stick of Bio-Charge

Meals
  11am … ½ cup steel oats / 3 scoops Whey / ½ cup strawberries 
  130pm … 1 P. Bar / 1 banana
  Post-Workout – 2 scoops whey / yogurt (Greek)
  5pm … 6oz Tuna / 1 P. Bar / 1 tblsp PB
  8pm … 8oz beef / 1 cup broccoli / ½ cup B. rice
  11pm … 2 scoops whey 

H2O
1 gallon 

Compounds
  120mcg Clen w/ NOS upon waking
  50mcg T3 at bedtime
  2 SDMZ … (starting to get lower back pumps)

*** Pip pain from the Dp susp. is pretty intense. I still feel it from the first one on moday. My glutes and quads are as sore as they can be.


----------



## dawun (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi fsoe,

How are you injecting ed? Right glute day1,left glute day 2 and quads? When are you starting the HCG and how much 2x500iu per week or?


----------



## fsoe (Mar 11, 2012)

dawun said:


> Hi fsoe,
> 
> How are you injecting ed? *Right glute day1,left glute day 2 and quads?* When are you starting the HCG and how much 2x500iu per week or?



yes ... I inject on glute high and low and high on quad ... takes me until day 7 to get back to original site ... will start hcg 2 weeks from tmw. and will do what you stated above ... 2x500iu per week


----------



## fsoe (Mar 11, 2012)

*Day 127 (sunday)*

*Pre-Workout*
1 SDMZ ( this stuff is starting to kick in ) & I love it 
1 Scoop Anarchy

*Aerobic T*
Elliptical ... 20 minutes
T-Mill ... 10 minutes
Total ... 30 minutes / 319 Calories burned

*Resistance T*
Curls ... 40 x 12, 45 x 10, 45 x 10 / Db on a preacher bench 

Shoulder Press ... 200 x 10, 205 x 10 / machine

Seated Row ... 245 x 8, 245 x 8 / wide grip

Flat Bench ... 315 x 10, 365 x 4 / *315 10x is a personal best *

T-Bar Row ... 135 x 10, 180 x 8

Leg Ext. ... 140 x 13, 145 x 13 / 1 leg 

Ab Crunch ... 55 x 25, 55 x 25, 55 x 25

Squat ... 315 x 10, 365 x 8, 385 x 6 / box squats 

Calf Raise ... 270 x 8, 270 x 9, 240 x 15 / seated 

Leg Curl ... 205 x 6, 205 x 6 / lying 

*Post-Workout*
2 scoops whey / 1 stick bio - charge

*Meals *
10am ... yogurt / 2 cheese sticks
1pm ... 6oz beef / 1 cup b. rice
Post W ... 2 scoops whey / 3 whole strawbwrries
730pm ...2 cheese sticks / 
830pm ... 8oz fish / 1 cup brocolli / 1.5 cup whole wheat pasta 
1030pm ... 2 scoops whey 

*H2O*
1.3 gallons 

**** *did a lot of running around today and was eating on the go constantly. I will begin to eliminate dairy over the next 2-3 weeks. 

*Compounds*
120mcg Clen / Spark (advocare ) upon waking
2 Sdmz - minor back pumps today / very minor 
50 mcg T3 @ bedtime 
20 mg Nolva

Weight ... 247lbs as of today / I will not weigh myself much over the next few weeks / Was 251 when I started Monday ...


----------



## Spraynpray (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats on the flat bench bro! Nice detailed log.  I'll be in for the ride and good luck to you!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 12, 2012)

*Day 126 ( Monday )*

*Pre-Workout*

1 SDMZ ( no back pumps today )
.5 cc Prop / .5 cc Npp ( 1 hour prior ) 

*Post-Workout*

2 scoops whey / 1 small WW bagel w/ PB

*Aerobic T*

45 minute walk @ lake side track  it was nice !!!

*Meals*

10am ... 2 scoops whey / 1/2 cup oats (steel ) 
1pm ... 2 cheese sticks / 1/4 cup oats / 6oz yogurt
4pm ... 2 scoops whey / 1 small bagel
8pm ... 6oz chicken / 1/2 cup Pinto beans
1130pm ... 2 scoops whey 

***** really struggled with my appetite the last two(2) days, not sure what it is. Last cycle I started in the fall(Oct.) the same thing happened, about 1-2 weeks in my appetite started going south. Npp is the only thing the two cycles have in common and I dont see any feed back that loss of appetite is a side affect of Npp. I am cutting so I am not that worried about it *****

*Compounds *

120mcg of clen and Spark (energy drink ) upon waking.
50mcg T3 @ bedtime 
npp*/*prop
2 SDMZ

***** PIP pain is abnormally pretty bad right now. Every compound I am running I have run before except for Suspension and I have used Dp and Evo now multiple times and never had PIP discomfort like I do now ... It hurts to sit down and my quads are pretty sore as well, but its bearable... 

On a scale of 1-10 ... I would say a 6-7 

_I am considering bumping SDMZ up to 3 caps instead of two ... Any suggestions on that would be appreciated !!!!_


----------



## fsoe (Mar 13, 2012)

*Day 125 ( Tuesday )*

*Pre-Workout*
1 cc Dp Susp (2 hours prior)
1 SDMZ (1 hour prior)
1 Scoop Anarchy 
**** *PIP is a bear right now... Both quads and both glutes are on fire* ****

*Post-Workout*
2 scoops Whey / 1 stick Bio-Charge

*Aerobic T*
T - Mill ... 20 minutes 
Elliptical ... 20 minutes
Total ... 40 /* 382* calories burned

*Resistance T* -_ I am as sore as I have been in a long time _
Push-down ... 170 x 15, 170 x 12 (rope)
Curls ... 50 x 20, 60 x 22 (cable row bench)
Incline Press ... 275 x 8, 275 x 6
High Row ... 360 x 6, 380 x 6 (hammer)
Shoulder Press ... 270 x 10, 290 x 6 (hammer)
Leg Ext. ... 145 x 12, 155 x 12 ( 1 leg )
Leg Curl ... 205 x 10, 205 x 8
Pullover ... 170 x 10, 170 x 10
Hack Squat ... 6 plates x 10, 8 plates x 6 
Calf Raise ... 390 x 15, 390 x 12 (leg press)

***** *This workout is putting me through the ringer, I got this workout from a gentleman who is a professor at a major D1 college and he called it a football workout, in the sense that some S&C coaches use this type of training for college athletes. It has made me stronger and by the time I am done I am sick to my stomach. I have vomited once. In the 6 weeks I have been doing every movement I have gotten stronger in and the time it takes me to complete the session has been reduced. ****** 

*Meals *
11am ... 1/2 cup oats / 6oz Greek yogurt / 2 scoops whey 
130pm ... 1.5 scoops whey / 2 cheese sticks
430pm ... 2 scoops whey / 1 whole wheat bagel w/ PNB
8pm ... 2 angus beef patties
11pm ... 2 scoops whey 

*** My appetite is almost non-existent ... I believe the SDMZ is affecting me the same way Dbol does, which is crucify my appetite. 

*Compounds*
120mcg of clen / Spark(advocare) upon waking
1 cc Dp. Suspension
2 SDMZ
20 mg Nolva .. bedtime 
50mcg T3 .. bedtime 

**** *Bought peptides today, will begin them when I start GH ... Got IPAM and CJC 1295 w/o dac ...


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 14, 2012)

subscribed.  good luck bro!  You're a strong mofo!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 14, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> subscribed. good luck bro! You're a strong mofo!


 
I just started going heavy again for the first time in about 2 years, so I have been a little surprised myself. I had been staying in the 20-25 rep range for a long time. I had a buddy mess himself up pretty good with heavy weight and I am 35 and just was afraid of injurying myself.... But I want to do great in this show, so I am going all out ,,,,,,


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats that's one hell of a log! Keep it up! Your def. focused!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 14, 2012)

*Day 124 ( wednesday )*

*Donated Blood today* ... So no training. Probably a good thing I am very sore. This new workout is fantastic.

*Meals*
10am ... 1/4 cup oats / 2 scoops whey / 1 banana
1pm ... 6oz tuna / 1/4 cup oats
330pm ... 2 scoops whey / 4 starwbwrries / 1 small bagel(whole grain)
530pm ... PNB crackers / 16 oz h2o ( after giving blood )
830pm ... 6oz beef / 1 cup whole wheat noodles / 1 cup mix veggies
1130 ... 2 scoops whey 

*Compounds*
120mcg clen + energy drink upon waking
50mcg T3
.5 mg of adex
2 SDMZ
.5 cc Sust / .5 Npp

*** Gonna post pics starting at end of month *** Taking one per week ...


----------



## oufinny (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know how you can take that much clen and SuperDMZ, my BP would be over 200 with that combo.  Wish I didn't have issues like that but I do.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 14, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I don't know how you can take that much clen and SuperDMZ, my BP would be over 200 with that combo. Wish I didn't have issues like that but I do.


 

My BP today when they took my blood was 124/84... I am drinking a ton of water and taking 730mg a day of hawthrone berry + other herbs .... My doctor told me hydration is the best way to keep BP under control ...


----------



## fsoe (Mar 14, 2012)

fsoe said:


> My BP today when they took my blood was 124/84... I am drinking a ton of water and taking 730mg a day of hawthrone berry + other herbs .... My doctor told me hydration is the best way to keep BP under control ...


 

here is a good chart on BP ... Blood Pressure Chart - Normal Blood Pressure Range


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 14, 2012)

does Hawthorne make you tired at all? Lifts looking strong, liking the detailed log. I can't believe on all that clen your BP is under control.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 14, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> does Hawthorne make you tired at all? Lifts looking strong, liking the detailed log. I can't believe on all that clen your BP is under control.


 
I am very tired ... I was thinking it was the SDMZ because when I took the original superdrol when it first came out it made me very tired. So I guess my question is ... Does HB have a side affect of making you tired..?? I know one thing my appetite has dropped drastically in the last 7 days .... 

I am using IP and geneza clen ... I seem to have a high tolerance for clen ... The first day it really gets all over me and within 3 days or so i can barely feel it anymore after the first 30 minutes or so. I got this week and then I stop for two and then pick it up again for 2 more then done until the end of the run.


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 15, 2012)

I use EK's HG clen. Very potent, but I don't have alot of experience with clen so maybe it's me, but I was trying to narrow the problem I was having with being tired all the time and it was the hawthorne doing it. I don't take it anymore. The appetite is proboly from the clen and SD. GHRP-6, igf, liv52 could help with that.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 15, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> I use EK's HG clen. Very potent, but I don't have alot of experience with clen so maybe it's me, but I was trying to narrow the problem I was having with being tired all the time and it was the hawthorne doing it. I don't take it anymore. The appetite is proboly from the clen and SD. GHRP-6, igf, liv52 could help with that.



I want to try the HG clen. i am almost out of what I have. I have had this stuff for about 1 year. I found it on sale and bought a bucket full .. 
Got about 40 tabs left ... I love clen, but I dont think I will use it much longer


----------



## JerBear1980 (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome Log! Very detailed! Keep at it!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 15, 2012)

JerBear1980 said:


> Awesome Log! Very detailed! Keep at it!



Thanks ... I am very excited. I have not been this motivated in a long time. 
 ... Going for it all. Granted this is not a major show on the national scene but the whole it every year in the state I live in.


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Great log by the way. Was wondering if you are going to up the dosage of your HGH as you go? Are you using it to just maintain muscle or burn fat?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Mar 15, 2012)

here for the ride. like the supp line up

kill it


----------



## fsoe (Mar 15, 2012)

*Day 123 (thursday)*

*Pre-Workout*
1cc Dp. Susp ( 2 hour prior ) 
Anarchy (Vpx)
2 scoops whey w/ banana

*Post-Workout*
2 scoops whey / 1 stick Bio-Charge

*Aerobic T*
T-Mill ... 20 minutes / started getting calf and lower back pumps
Total ... 20 minutes / 193 calories burned

*Resistance T*
Curls (cable) SS with hammer ... 50 x 15 for 3 sets / 25,30,35 for 10 reps 
Pull-down ... wide 210 / close 210 / rev. 210 all 3 for 12 reps
Flat ... 315 x 11 / 335 x 8 / 365 x 6 / 385 x 2 / 225 x 21
Side Lateral ... 45 x 10, 50 x 10
Shoulder press ... 70 x 15 / 90 x 15 
Ab ... 55 x 20 
Knee raises ... 3 sets for 20 reps 
Calf Raise (seated) ... 180 x 22 / 205 x 15 / 230 x 12 / 240 x 8 / 250 x 8
Leg Ext . 160 x 8 / 165 x 8 / 170 x 6 ... 1 leg 
SLDL (DB) ... 100 x 10 for 2 sets 
Squats ...Wide stance)... 335 x 10 for 2 sets / Feet 6 in. apart 225 x 10 x 2
Seated Row (wide) ... 210 x 10 for 3 sets 

*Meals( Minimal carbs next 3 days )*
9am... 2 scoops whey / 4 strawberries 
11am... 6oz beef / 2oz cheese
1pm... 2 flounder fillets 
330pm... 2 scoops whey with a banana
530pm... 2 scoops whey / almonds (handful)
8pm... 12oz sirloin
1230am... 2 scoops whey

*H2O*
1 gallon

*Compounds*
120mcg clen with energy drink upon waking
50mcg T3
2 SDMZ
20mg Nolva
1cc Dp. Susp. 

**** *SDMZ is really keeping me pumped almost constantly. I started getting pretty tight back pumps today that lasted awhile for the first time. I had some the other day, but they were minor. My ride home from the gym was uncomfortable because of them today. Dp Susp goes in like a bear to me, meaning it burns like hell for about 10 minutes. My quads and glutes are riddled with PIP pain but I am making it through it. People at the gym are starting to take notice just 1.3 weeks into it... I had 2 people say to me today D__n dude you are getting strong... *HeavyIron was right when he said SDMZ and Dp. Suspension together would be a freight train of power. **I have 4 weeks left on SDMZ and Suspension and I add the Cut Mix and HGH in on the 26th *( boys better look out then ) .... So that will give me almost 2 weeks where they are all being run at the same time along with the *NPP(EVO)* ..  man are the next 4 weeks gonna be fun ...


----------



## fsoe (Mar 15, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Great log by the way. Was wondering if you are going to up the dosage of your HGH as you go? Are you using it to just maintain muscle or burn fat?



using it just to burn fat, I plan on keeping it the same. I have communicating with a couple people on OLM and the NOVOS are getting great reviews. 

 will be running CJC 1295 and IPAM with it


----------



## fsoe (Mar 16, 2012)

*Day 122 (Friday)*

*Aerobic T* **** this was done prior to going to bed ****
30 minute walk 
35 push-ups 

*Meals *
10am ... 2 scoops whey / 4 strawberries
1pm ... 8oz sirloin / almonds
4pm ... Met - Rx bar / 2 pack peanuts
7pm ... 6oz yogurt
10pm ... 6oz sirloin / 2 cups whole wheat pasta
1230am ... 2 scoops whey 

**** *Today was a crazy day food wise, my wife and I had to leave all of a sudden and drive 1.5 hours to her deceased grandmothers house and pick up furniture and I just through what I could in a cooler and hit the road.

*Compounds*
.5cc Npp / .5cc Prop - both EVO 
2 SDMZ
120mcg of clen / upon waking
50mcg T3
.5mg Adex (astra zeneca)

*** PIP pain is better today *** 

*SDMZ* is really kicking in now, muscle pumps are constant and get real intense at time ... *EX.* brushing my teeth ... Also lower back pumps are kicking in real nice, if they stay this way they are very tolerable... *Nothing like what the original M1T would give me (( )) those were unreal !!!*

Hit the gym tomorrow for another full body session !!!


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 17, 2012)

Bro at your size you need bigger whole food meals and less shakes....


----------



## dawun (Mar 17, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Bro at your size you need bigger whole food meals and less shakes....



tinyshrek if i good see 2x2 scoops that is 4 scoops, but yea you on the stuff and training hard, just eat +more real foods... that 6oz yogurt+6-9oz chicken breast or tilapia. that is a low carb diet?


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya man 8-10 oz COOKED each meal maybe one shake post workout right before bed or post workout. I really think shakes are great for bulking but man they make u look like shit when ur precontest. Cut most of those out and dairy and your skin will begin to thin right away...


----------



## fsoe (Mar 17, 2012)

I am cutting dairy out in 9 days and the shakes are gonna be cut back when I got off of the SDMZ .... My appetite has been affected by it, it has affected me just like Dbol and crucified my appetite. So I assume when I stop it in 3 weeks it will come back and my meals will be most fish and veggies ... I have to force myself to eat a 8oz sirloin as of last night .... I really appreciate the feedback guys and when I post my pics up starting 1st of next month I would appreciate any feedback then as well...


----------



## fsoe (Mar 17, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Ya man 8-10 oz COOKED each meal maybe one shake post workout right before bed or post workout. I really think shakes are *great for bulking but man they make u look like shit when ur precontest*. Cut most of those out and dairy and your skin will begin to thin right away...




I agree ... And I appreciate the advice ... I am 17 weeks out and the shakes will be cut back in less than 2 weeks


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya I agree bro dmz ruined my appetite. I'm not an oral fan at all..


----------



## fsoe (Mar 17, 2012)

*Day 121 ( saturday )*

*Pre-Workout*
1cc Dp. Suspension (2 hour prior )

*Post-Workout*
1 scoop whey
Lean Beef

*Aerobic T*
Elliptical ... 20 minutes
Walk ... 30 minutes
Total - 50 minutes / 502 calories burned

*Resistance T*
Hammer Curls / Cables curls *(super-set)* ... 30 x 10 / 50 x 15 ... 35 x 8 / 50 x 15 ... 40 x 8 / 50 x 15 .... Tennis elbow bad 

Shoulder Press ... *(standing) *... 165 x 8 / 235 x 8
Incline Press ... 275 x 6 / 295 x 4
Seated Row ...* (1 arm) *... 110 x 8 / 110 x 8
OH Tri Ext. 140 x 15 / 150 x 15 
Push-downs ... *(rope) *150 x 8 / 140 x 10
Leg Press ... 985 x 8 / 985 x 8 / 985 x 8 / 615 x 15 / 615 x 15 
Leg Ext. ... 260 x 20 / 260 x 18 
Leg Curl ... 205 x 6 / 205 x 6
Ab Crunch ... 50 x 22 / 50 x 23 / 50 x 25
Knee Raise ... 18 / 20 / 19
Pull-down ... 190 x 12 / 205 x 12 

*Meals *( my appetite is almost non-existent, SDMZ affects me just like Dbol)
11am ... 2 scoops whey / 4 strawberries
Post-Workout ... Lean Beef / 1 scoop Whey 
3pm ... 2 cups WW pasta / 6oz sirloin 
6pm ... 6 oz yogurt / 4oz Roast beef / 2oz provolone
9pm ... 6oz chicken / 1 cup B. Rice 
12am ... 2 scoops Whey 

*H20* ( need this stuff on SDMZ ) ... SDMZ is some strong stuff 
1.5 gallons

*Compounds*
1cc Dp. suspension
2 SDMZ
20mg Nolva
120mcg Clen
50mcg T3


----------



## fsoe (Mar 18, 2012)

*Day 120 (sunday)*

*Aerobic T *
20 minute walk @ lake
T Mill ... 40 minutes 

*Compounds*
2 SDMZ
120mcg clen
50mcg T3
.5mg of Adex

*Meals*
12pm ... 1/2 cup oats / 2 scoops whey / 4 strawberries
230pm ... 6oz tuna / 1 Sm. WW bagel w/ PNB
530pm ... 6oz chicken / 1 cup B. rice
830pm ... 2 scoops whey / 4 strawberries / 1 PNB sand on Wwheat
1230am ... 6oz chicken 

*H2O*
1.5 gallons 

*@ 2 Weeks In...my observations are this ...*

SDMZ is strong stuff, took about 10 days for back pumps to start
SDMZ has killed my appetite
Strength is way up
Npp is not helping my joints yet
DP Susp. is great stuff, but PIP on it is a monster
Diet is good just not eating enough, but that will change
Cardio is going great
Training is fantastic, I am sore all over
Looking forward to HGH and peptides in one week
Start CUT-Mix in 1 week as well
Will change my workout on the 26th

I am on track and I have gotten up with a buddy of mine from a few years ago that runs a gym in a city close to where I live and he has competed in over 15 shows and he is gonna be working with me over the next 17 weeks to get it all dialed in .... I will be more that ready for mid July !!!!!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 20, 2012)

*Day 121 (Monday)*

*Pre-Workout*
1 SDMZ
1cc Dp. Suspension ( 2 hour prior )
2 Scoops Black Powder

*Post-Workout*
2 scoops whey 
1 Stick Bio-Charge

*Aerobic T*
off - well you can count 2 hours of yard work(cutting trees and digging holes). lol 

*Resistance T*
Hammer Curls ... 45 x 10 / 50 x 10
Barbell Curls ... 50 x 12 / 50 x 12 ... Super-set with above exercise / having issue with left elbow
Flat Bench ... 315 x 9 / 365 x 6
Hack Squat ... 180 x 12 / 270 x 12 / 360 x 6 for 3 sets 
Barbell Row ... 225 x 8 / 245 x 8
Military Press ... 135 x 5 / 135 x 5 (did this on a flat bench with no back support)
V-bar Push-down ... 130 x 8 / 130 x 8 
V-Bar Pull-down ... 245 x 8 / 245 x 8 
Leg Curl ... 205 x 6 / 205 x 6
Lunges ... 45lbs for 24 paces for 2 sets 
Ab Crunch ... 20 x 30 / 20 x 30 
Calf Ext. ... 390 x 12 / 390 x 12 

*Compounds*
2 SDMZ
1cc Dp. Susp
.5cc Npp / .5cc Prop
50mcg T3
20mg Nolva

*** PIP is at an all time high for me, I am a little confused as to why it is so bad, but it is and I am fighting thru it. 

*Meals *- consisted of mainly oats, whey protein and fish today. Appetite seems to be coming back some.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 21, 2012)

*Day 118 (tuesday)*

*Aerobic T*

T Mill ... 20 minutes
Elliptical ... 20 minutes

*Compounds*
2 SDMZ
20mg nolva
50mcg T3

*Meals*
Consisted of oats, B. Rice, Lean Beef, Yogurt, Whey Protein and PNB

*H20*
1.5 gallons

*** Back pumps from SDMZ has really gone down a lot. Still dealing with the tendonitis in my left elbow, but I am fighting through it, only really seems to bother me bad when I hit biceps. Seem to be sleeping a lot better for some reason, cant wait to see hoe the hgh affects my sleep for the positive. My workout will change drastically next week and will begin to focus on specific muscle groups daily. I might begin to taper of the cardio for a couple weeks because the fat seems to be coming off nicely and I still have 16 weeks starting next week, but we will see. Overall things are going great .... PIP is still an issue !!!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 22, 2012)

*Day 117 (wednesday)*

*Compounds
*1cc Dp Suspension
.5cc Npp / .5cc Sust
50mcg T3
.5mg Adex
2 SDMZ

*Aerobic T*
Elliptical ... 30 minutes
T - Milll ... 20 minutes
Total ... 50 minutes / 439 calories burned

*Resistance T*
Barbell Curls ... 60 x 15 / 70 x 12
Push-down ... (V-bar) ... 130 x 8 / 130 x 8
Incline (DB) ... 100 x 12 / 100 x 10
Shoulder Press (machine) ... 110 x 10 / 130 x 10 ... 1 arm @ a time 
Pull-down ... (CG) ... 245 x 8 / 245 x 8
Flat (DB) ... 100 x 14 / 100 x 12
Side Lateral (DB) ... 55 x 8 / 60 x 6
Dips (BW) ... 12 / 12 / 12
Pec-Dec ... 170 x 30 
Cable Curls ... 130 x 40

*Meals 
*Oats, Whey, B. Rice, Lean Beef

*H2O*
1.5 gallons


----------



## fsoe (Mar 22, 2012)

*Day 116 (Thursday)*

*Compounds*
2 SDMZ
.5mg Adex
50mcg T3

*Aerobic T*
Elliptical ... 20 minutes
Walk ... 2 mile (30 minutes)

*Resistance T*
Leg Ext ... 145 x 12 / 160 x 8 / 170 x 4 ... 1 leg @ a time 
Leg Press ... 255 x 12 / 280 x 10 / 305 x 10 / 330 x 8 ... 1 leg @ a time 
Calf Raise ... 180 x 15 / 205 x 12 / 225 x 10 ( seated )
Leg Curl ... 35 x 22 / 45 x 20 / 55 x 20 / 55 x 20 ( Standing )
Ab/Ad (machine) ... 80 x 30 for 3 sets on each 
Lunges (walking) ... 45 x 25 paces for 2 sets 

*** My legs are as sore as they have been in a long time from PIP ... 

*H20*
1.5 gallons


----------



## fsoe (Mar 24, 2012)

*Day 115 (friday)*

*Compounds*
2 SDMZ /// does not seem to be hitting as hard a week 2, maybe it's me but I kinda expected a little more
.5cc Npp / .5cc Prop
50mcg T3
20mg of Nolva

*Aerobic T*
30 minute walk / 2miles

*Resistance T*
Dips ... bw + 20lbs for 10 reps / bw + 10lbs for 15 reps / bw for 20 reps x 2 sets 
Curls (cable) ... 25 x 12 / 30 x 10 / 35 x 8 (single arm)
Incline Press ... 240 x 20 for 3 sets / hammer 
Rows (DB) ... 100 x 15 for 2 sets 
Arnold Press ... 60 x 8 for 2 sets 
Pull-down (rev) ... 180 x 12 / 200 x 8
Side Lateral (barbell) ... 25 x 15 / 35 x 10
Push-down (rope) ... 80 x 16 for 2 sets 
Pec Dec ... 205 x 12 for 2 sets 
Machine Press ... 150 - 130 - 110 - 90 as a drop set till I got 30 reps 
Shoulder Press (machine) 110 - 90 - 70 as a drop set until I hit 30
Curls ... (Machine) .. 110 - 90 - 70 as a drop set until I hit 30 

*** entire workout was done as super set style session, I never stopped went from station to station !!!

H20
1.5 gallons

** Bf is really flying off of me not even 3 weeks in and I still have 16 weeks to go. I will begin to pracrtce my posing to music in 4 weeks.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 24, 2012)

*Day 114 (saturday)*

*Compounds*
2 SDMZ
1cc Dp Suspension in right quad
50mcg of T3
.5mg of adex

*Aerobic T*
T Mill ... 30 minutes / 304 calories burned
3 hours of yard work

*Resistance T*
Leg Ext ... (hammer) ... 25 x 12 / 35 x 10 / 45 x 6
Leg Curl ... (lying) ... 205 x 6 for 3 sets 
Squats ... 135 x 15 / 225 x 15 / 315 x 15 / 365 x 10 / 385 x 8 

*** PIP from suspension pre-workout is 6 out of 10 

*** Splurged on my diet today and had a foot long chicken sub from subway with peperoni on it on honey 9 grain, it was delicious. 

*** will do one more upper body session tmw. and then my workout will change completely on monday as well as diet and will begin AM fasted cardio. 

*** HGH and peps will begin this upcoming week as well !!!!!  probably start on tuesday, bac water will be in by then. START CUT MIX MONDAY !!!!!!!  /// Its the secret weapon.....


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice log brother. Lots of detail in here. Love it.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 25, 2012)

*Day 115 (sunday)*

*Compounds*
1cc Dp Suspension ( 1 hour PW )
2 SDMZ
.5mg ADEX
50mcg T3

1 SM viagra/cialis combo pill //// look out 
*
Aerobic T*
T Mill ... 30 minutes / 304 calories burned
Yard Work ... 4 hours 

*Resistance T *
EZ bar Curl ... 105 x 13 / 105 x 12
Dips ... 20 / 22
Row (seated ) ... 260 x 8 / 260 x 8
Side Laterals ... 60 x 4 / 55 x 6
Pull-down ... 180 x 12 / 200 x 10 (rope)
Incline (hammer) ... 270 x 15 / 290 x 10
Rev. Curl ... 45 x 12 / 45 x 12
Push-down ... 95 x 15 / 95 x 15 (v bar)
Pec-Dec ... 205 x 12 - 190 x 8 - 175 x 6 - 160 x 4 ... drop set 
Dips machine ... 205 x 30 
Concentration Curl (machine) ... 90 x 30 
Shoulder Press (machine) ... 90 x 12 - 75 x 5 - 60 x 6 - 45 x 9 ... drop set, sat in machine backwards 

PIP is still pretty tough on the Suspension / got 1 week left on it, gonna do a shot a day for the next 7 days ///// start cut mix tmw in the AM, slin pins arrived today, just need bac water and its on HGH style 

*Weight today *... 246lbs / BF has come down nicely in 3 weeks .... at *16 weeks out* I am looking tight, gonna be more than ready come mid July //// *will post first pics in about 2 weeks !!! *

TMW ... Legs / 

Diet changes completely tmw as well ///// cutting out dairy, limiting B. rice and cutting PNB back ... cutting shakes back to 2 a day //// *bought a cart full of fish today*


----------



## fsoe (Mar 26, 2012)

*Day 112 (monday)*

*Compounds*
50mcg T3
20mg Nolva
2 SDMZ
1cc Cut Mix / .5cc Npp / .5cc Prop - all in one pin in the AM

*Aerobic T*
30 minute walk (PM) right before bed

*Resistance T*
canceled due to taking son to hospital to get cast cut off arm and they keep us there all afternoon ...
** Will make up tmw ** 

*H20*
1 gallon

*Meals*
6oz beef / 1 cup rice
6oz pork / 1 cup rice
6oz pork / 1 cup rice
1 almond bar / 2 tblsp. PNB 
6oz beef / 4oz chicken / 4oz pork / 1 cup broccoli
2 scoops whey 

*** Got T# for Bac H20 today and I will not get it till Friday, so I will start HGH on Monday *** 

*** Increasing T3 to 75 mcg starting tmw. for a few weeks ***

*** Gonna continue to run Npp 1/2 cc 3x a week with cut mix till I run out of Npp (which is about 2-3 weeks)

*** Got my coach lined up for posing practice and videoing some of my workouts which I will start in 2nd week of April with him. 

*** Kinda glad to be finishing up Suspension this week, maybe I wont ache all over now !!!!

*** All is going as planned and I am ahead of schedule


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 26, 2012)

Good luck .. Having these notes will also help you make adjustments for next show. Just curious about the pork? Is that for sodium loading? Really good detail bro..


----------



## fsoe (Mar 26, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Good luck .. Having these notes will also help you make adjustments for next show. Just curious about the pork? Is that for sodium loading? Really good detail bro..



not really on the soium loading, it helps, i still add a tad bit of salt to my b. rice ... I love lean pork and I buy the thick cut boneless, grill them ,,,, trim the fat off slice it and toss it in Bbq sauce .... It was onsale and I got 3 nice size packs ... I will cut it out soon ... tmw will be mainly fish


----------



## fsoe (Mar 28, 2012)

*Day 111 (tuesday)*

*Compounds*
2 SDMZ
.5mg adex
50mcg T3
1 cc cut mix - got dreaded   tren cough immediately after inject, lasted about 90 seconds 

*Aerobic T*
T Mill - 30 minutes 
2 mile walk(30 min.) - last thing before bed

*Resistance T - Chest *

Incline (BB) ... 135 x 12 / 225 x 12 / 275 x 8 / 295 x 5 / 315 x 4 
Flat (BB) ... 315 x 8 / 335 x 6 / 365 x 2 / 225 x 12
Pec - Dec ... 170 x 25 / 170 x 22 / 150 x 18 - changed seat angle each set 

*H20*
1.5 gallons 

*Meals*

lean pork, B. Rice, whey, WW bread, PNB, ( had 6 meals today, 2 with carbs)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>

*** PIP from cut mix is a 2 on a 10 scale 

*** Starting to get a little tender in left NIP, may go ahead and stop suspension / sure that is what is causing it. Out of nolva and adex till order arrives 1st of next week. Put in a call to a buddy to grab a few till then. 

*** took another pic, so I have 3 now and will begin to post them up 2nd week of April 

*** leaning up very nicely still, strength seems like it is starting to slip a little


----------



## fsoe (Mar 28, 2012)

*Day 110 (wednesday)*

*Compounds*
1cc cut mix / 1cc sust / .5cc Npp / SLOPPY J style all in one pin straight in to the quad.
2 SDMZ50mcg T3

*Aerobic T *
Elliptical ... 20 minutes / 254 calories burned

*Resistance T *(ARMS)
Hammer Curls ... DB) ... 50 x 15 / 55 x12 / 60 x 10
W/ a Rope/Cable ... 110 x 15 / 120 / 12 / 130 x 12

Push-down ... (straight bar) ... 130 x 25 / 140 x 20 / 150 x 18
Rev. Grip ... 130 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 150 x 10

Curl (EZ bar/cable) ... 80 x 12 / 90 x 10 / 100 x 8

Dips (hammer) ... 200 x 25 / 250 x 22 / 300 x 20

Preacher Curl (DB) ... 50 x 4 for 3 sets 
Barbell Curl (rev.) ... 70 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 80 x 12 .............. super set with above exercise

Close Grip Bench ... 225 x 8 for 3 sets 
Curl (EZ bar) ... 65 x 12 for 3 sets    ........ super set with above exercise

 was very tired and lethargic at gym today, took all I could do just to train. Must be the SDMZ ///// got about 8-9 days left on it 
*
Meals *

#1 - 8oz breakfast ham
#2 - 4oz breakfast ham / 2 scoops whey
#3 - 4oz breakfast ham / 1 scoop whey 
#4 - 2 scoops whey / 2 PNB sands (post - workout)
#5 - 6oz chicken / 1/2 cup rice / 1/2 cup pintos / 1/2 cup lettuce / with tblspoon of quac. 
#6 - 4oz ham / 1 scoop whey 

PIP from cut mix in a walk in the park compared to DP Susp. 

Will be out of town this weekend but got two(2) training sessions already lined up / put in a request for my meat to be cooked on the grill !!!!!


----------



## fsoe (Apr 2, 2012)

*I Am Back*

Was out of town Thurs - Sunday visiting family //// Did not miss a wkout or a meal ... Will update log tonight !!!


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 2, 2012)

looks like it's going well. Your going to be shredded by the end of this.


----------



## fsoe (Apr 2, 2012)

*Day 109 ( thursday ) - 105 (monday)*

Was Out of town for a few days but keep it going ...

*Current Compounds *

1cc cut mix daily ----- 14 weeks left
1/2 cc sust per week ----- 2 weeks left 
1/2 cc npp 3x per week ----- 2 weeks left 
2 SDMZ per day ------- got 5 days left 
75mcg T3 per day ----- 14 weeks left 

***********************************
*Peptides*

HGH 3iu per day ---- started today ----- going take it for 15 weeks 
CJC 1295 no dac 300mcg per day 5 on 2 off ----- 15 week left 
Ipam 300mcg per day 5 on 2 off -------- 15 weeks left 

 look good guys???

Meals while out of town were very cut and dry

deer meat 
lean beef 
flounder 
beef hot dogs /// no bun @ b-day party 
Turkey sausage 
oats 
whey 
broccoli 
cauliflower 
sweet potato 
2 protein bars 
water 

*Training was great / always is at a new gym with new equipment*

Friday - shoulders / Back 
Saturday - Legs 

*Cardio*

Friday / 2.6 mile walk 
Saturday / 3.9 mile walk 
*All done outside in Florida heat * 

*****************************************************

Today (Resistance T) /// Chest 

Incline DB ... 80 x 12 / 90 x 12 / 100 x 12 
Flat BB ... 225 x 12 / 315 x 6 / 275 x 8 / 225 x 8 / 185 x 12 
Incline Hammer ... 270 x 12 / 230 x 12 / 180 x 15 / 140 x 15 / 110 x 12 **** drop set the last 3 rounds 
Flyes DB Flat ... 60 x 8 / 65 x 8 / 70 x 8 
Flyes DB Incline ... 55 x 8 / 50 x 8 / 45 x 12 *** super set with Decline BB 
Decline BB ... 135 x 12 / 225 x 12 / 275 x 12 / 225 x 8 / 185 x 12 
Ped-Dec ... 225 x 12 / 240 x 12 / 255 x 8 

Meals (today)

oats 
B. rice 
tuna 
Chicken 
whey 
H2o 

Glutes are very sore from last 2 cut mix injects //// left side 8 out 0f 10 //// right side 5 out of 10 

*** Done with suspension ***

Will begin posting pics next week 

 so far


----------



## fsoe (Apr 7, 2012)

*Saturday --- 4/8*

Been very busy this week with school ...

*** HGH is kicking in ... hands are getting numb / when I goto sleep I stay asleep 

*** Cut Mix = SMOOTH --- No PIP at all 

*** Tren = slight insomnia, night sweats, anxiety is up ---- these seem to all be tappering off, been injecting Cut Mix daily and It is helping 

*** Finished SDMZ thursday ---- 6 out of 10 ---- but it seemed best about week 2.5 - 3.5 and then levels out ... It's no dbol for sure, wish i would have kicked this off with Dbol ---- but oh well 

*Tuesday* 

- Quads / Biceps -

*Wednesday
*
- Hamstrings / Triceps -

*Thursday 

*- Back / Shoulders -

*Friday *

- Legs -

*Meals --- been very simple this week 
*
- oats / whey -- beef , fish, chicken, deer -- beans , broccoli, rice, 

*Cardio* - 60 minutes daily, split into 2 sessions  --- walking and elliptical


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Have you tried splitting your cardio sessions up as in 30 min in the morn and 30 min in the evening? And how do you control your appetite? Im cutting for a contest as well but damn i am huuuunngry ever two hours. Makes me moody when Im starving. lol. Great log by the way! Keep it up!


----------



## fsoe (Apr 7, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Have you tried splitting your cardio sessions up as in 30 min in the morn and 30 min in the evening? And how do you control your appetite? Im cutting for a contest as well but damn i am huuuunngry ever two hours. Makes me moody when Im starving. lol. Great log by the way! Keep it up!



I am splitting my cardio .... Am / PM at least 5 x a week .... I have not had much of an appetite issue yet, the SDMZ killed my appetite, but now that I am off I know that will change .... I just keep chugging water all day to stay full ... Also eat steel cut oats in first meal and it helps to keep me full and I also will use a product call liptilean to help control appetite dwn the stretch 

LeptiLean??? leptilean ... its over the counter and herb based ,,,, it does help


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 8, 2012)

fsoe said:


> I am splitting my cardio .... Am / PM at least 5 x a week .... I have not had much of an appetite issue yet, the SDMZ killed my appetite, but now that I am off I know that will change .... I just keep chugging water all day to stay full ... Also eat steel cut oats in first meal and it helps to keep me full and I also will use a product call liptilean to help control appetite dwn the stretch
> 
> LeptiLean™ leptilean ... its over the counter and herb based ,,,, it does help



Thanks for the info bro! And good luck!


----------



## fsoe (Apr 9, 2012)

*Monday --- 13 weeks 5 days out*

*Compounds *

1cc cut mix
1cc sust
.5cc Npp

**** all in one pin **** sloppy J style --- 

3iu hgh upon waking

100mcg cjc 1295 / 150mch Ipam @ bedtime 

*Aerobic T *

2 mile walk before bed

*Resistance T *

--- quads/biceps ---

squats / 135 x 12 - 225 x 12 - 315 x 12 - 405 x 6 - 425 x 4 - 425 x 4 --- *6 sets *

Leg Press / 435 x 12 - 525 x 12 - 615 x 12 - 705 x 12 - 785 x 12 - 875 x 8 - 965 x 8 ---* 7 sets* 

Lunges / 45 x 36 paces for *2 sets *

Leg Ext. / 130 x 20 - 150 x 18 - 170 x 12 --- *3 sets *

barbell curls / 65 x 12 - 75 x 12 - 85 x 12 - 95 x 12 - 105 x 12 --- *5 sets *

Preacher (Ez-bar) / 65 x 12 - 65 x 12 - 65 x 12 - 65 x 12 - 65 x 10 --- *5 sets *

Ez - bar / 105 x 8 - 105 x 8 - 105 x 8 --- *3 sets *

DB Curls (hammer) / 70 x 6 - 75 x 4 - 75 x 5 - 50 x 12 --- *4 sets *

**** they way I did this session was all super sets --- no rest --- 1 quad then straight to a bicep movement that was already set up and then straight back to quad ---- I was spent, soaking wet and it took me about 1 hours to complete ****

Meals --- today --- oats , whey , chicken , tuna , granola bars , water --- ate 6 meals ---  *** still think my appetite is not fully back from SDMZ ...

Weight as of tonight 241lbs --- was 251 when started --- BF is flying off and strength is going UP !!!


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 9, 2012)

how is taking t3 before bed working for you? Do you get up easier in the morning that way? I just added some today, 25mcg this morning and I damn near cleaned out the fridge today. First time running t3. I'm wondering if night time is better?


----------



## fsoe (Apr 9, 2012)

*T3*



Lordsks said:


> how is taking t3 before bed working for you? Do you get up easier in the morning that way? I just added some today, 25mcg this morning and I damn near cleaned out the fridge today. First time running t3. I'm wondering if night time is better?



--- I start at 50mcg each time I take it and work up to 75mcg ---

@ 50 - right before - no problems getting up - I tried it during the day originally and it made me lethargic as hell / i was a zombie sometimes - 

@ 75 - 25mcg (1/2 tablet) in the AM (around 10AM) and the rest (50mcg) at bedtime - I have found this works best for me / at 25mcg I am fine during the day, but at 50mcg it was rough ... 

It does make me tired -- but it works wonders for me -- 

I love T3 

Night Time Is Better ...


----------



## superman39 (Apr 9, 2012)

Great job. Keep up da good work! Any progress pic.


----------



## fsoe (Apr 10, 2012)

superman39 said:


> Great job. Keep up da good work! Any progress pic.



I do .... But believe it or not I am one of the ones still in the stone age and don not have an I phone or something like that to post pics as I take them ... I have about 6 pictures on my phone and I have lost the adapter cord to send them to my computer ... I have to get a cord to do that and hope to get it this week ... I have a pic the start date ... week 17 , week 16 , week 15 , week 14 .... and will get them up soon ... I also would like some info on how to cover my face like I see on here with a box or something ...


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 10, 2012)

Pm me, its easy


----------



## fsoe (Apr 10, 2012)

*Tuesday --- 13 weeks 4 days OUT !!!!*

*Compounds *
1 cc Dp Cut Mix 
75mcg T3
3iu GH 
100mcg CJC 1295
150mcg Ipam 

*Aerobic T*
3 hours Yard Work / Put Up a fence, after I dug a trench with a pick ax to get it level in the ground !!! 

*Resistance T* - Chest 
Pec - Dec ... 175 x 20 / 175 x 20 / 175 x 16 --- *warm up *
Incline Press (BB) ... 135 x 15 / 225 x 10 / 245 x 8 / 245 x 8 / 255 x 6 

Flat (DB) ... 100 x 7 / 90 x 8 / 80 x 8 / 70 x 10 -- *Super set w/ more incline press (BB)*
Incline ... 225 x 4 / 185 x 7 / 165 x 8 / 155 x 10 

Decline (BB) ... 135 x 12 / 185 x 12 / 225 x 10 / 245 x 8 -- *Super set w/ incline flyes*
Flyes ... 60 x 7 / 60 x 7 / 65 x 6 / 65 x 6

Cables ... Drop set --- 30lb - 25lb - 20lb - 15lb - 10lb - 230 total reps 

*Meals *--- was a bad day -- did not eat enough 
oats 1/2 cup , whey 60g - whey 60g - whey 42g - whey 26g - Tuna - got so busy cleaning house and putting up fence ... 

*** got a lot going on now as far as school remainder of week, so it may be a couple days before I update but will get info up !!!! 

Thanks guys for reading and posting !!!


----------



## fsoe (Apr 16, 2012)

*Monday --- 12 weeks 5 days out*

*** Been covered up with school, had midterms last week and got a big exam this week ... I have not missed a wkout or meal, just been so tied up in books and tests ...

*Current Compounds*

Cut Mix ... 1cc ed
Npp ... .5cc Mon / Wed / Fri - last week on this / was on it 6 weeks 
Prop ... .5cc Mon / Wed / Fri 

HGH ... 3iu upon waking 
Ipam ... post wkout and before bed
CJC1295 ... post wkout and before bed
T3 ... 75 mcg a day 

*Resistance T  *- started this last week, will do it for about 4 more weeks 

Monday - hamstrings / biceps / claves
Tuesday - Chest / abs
Wednesday - Quads / triceps
Thursday - Shoulders / back 
Friday - Legs --- quads and hamstring -- calves
Saturday - upper-body drop set done with interval cardio at the same time for 1 hour --- it's insane 
Sunday - off

*Aerobic T *

treadmill and walking - BF is flying off, so I have toned down the intensity of my sessions, still doing 45-60 minutes 5 x a week just not as intense.

*Diet *

currently of a Keto --- 2 days on 1 off - 2 days on 1 off and so forth -- Will do this for the next two weeks 

Example (Today)


protein shake 
1lb turkey 
protein shake 
8 oz chicken (baked) w/ bacon crumbles and BBQ sauce 
6oz beef 
10 oz pork chops (boneless, thick cut) 
6oz chicken , same as above 
---- each one was a meal, so 7 meals today, about 2.5 hours apart and 16.9 oz water with each meal ---- 

*** PIP on cut mix is a ZERO (0) ... i love it --- night sweats are flaring up again 

*** HGH is the everything people said it was ... Peps are great as well, I have found my new love 

 HGH + CJC1295 + IPAM + Cut Mix = lethal combo and will bring a full on invasion on BF and eradicate it

Current weight ... 238.9 ... was 251 when I started


----------



## dawun (Apr 17, 2012)

How was the NPP, and all good with the HGH?


----------



## fsoe (Apr 17, 2012)

dawun said:


> How was the NPP, and all good with the HGH?



I love Npp ... Its my 2nd fav behind Tren .... HGH is better than I could have expected. I know HGH is being faked alot right now, but I get mine from a very reputable source and what I got from him is the real deal ... My Dr. told me I would love it and I do ...


----------



## dawun (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea, but no sides of the HGH yea?


----------



## fsoe (Apr 17, 2012)

dawun said:


> Yea, but no sides of the HGH yea?



hands are getting numb a little, but its not bad ... sleeping like rock , even if I get 4 hours , I am up like a solider and ready to roll ... only been on ghg for 2.2 weeks now, so I am just getting going ... I am visible leaner since I started it


----------



## dawun (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice,great cycle and log, all the best fsoe.


----------



## fsoe (Apr 18, 2012)

*Wednesday - 12 weeks 4 days out*

*Compounds* (today)

1cc Cut Mix
.5cc prop
.5cc npp
75mcg T3

cjc1295 - 300mcg in 2 doses
Ipam - 350mcg in 2 doses
3iu HGH - in am upon waking

*Aerobic T* 

3 mile walk

*Resistance T* - Quads -- forgot to do triceps

Squat - 135 x 12, 225 x 12, 315 x 12, 405 x 10, 455 x 6

Leg Press - 255 x 12, 345 x 8, 435 x 6 --- these were done 1 leg at a time 

Leg Press - 885 x 12, 935 x 12, 1025 x 6 --- normal 

Calve Raise - 405 x 10 for 3 sets 

***** Leg Ext - Squat - Leg Press --- 20 reps each , from one station to the next with a 2 minute rest for 3 circuits --- Weight used --- Ext (130) , Squat (225) , Leg Press (345) --- 

***** My legs were about to quiver off of my torso !!! 

Night sweats from the tren in the cut mix have been horrible last two nights, had to get up twice last night and dry off with a towel, change pillows and pulled sheets off the bed this morning ... I hate night sweats !!!

Peps last night before bed gave me a fantastic feeling of euphoria ... took 200mcg CJC, 150mcg Ipam and it felt delightful


----------



## fsoe (Apr 19, 2012)

*Thursday - 12 weeks and 2 days out*

*** Quads *are very sore from training session yesterday !!!
**** Minor *PIP* from inject yesterday - was 2cc total - *** Night Sweats *were terrible again last night -- so odd how it can be so bad 1-2 nights then It wont    happen for several days !!
*

Back - Shoulders* 

Standing Side Laterals - 25 x 12 , 40 x 12, 45 x 10, 50 x 8 
Seated Row (rope) - 150 x 12, 150 x 12, 150 x 12, 150 x 12
Front Raise (DB) - 50 x 6, 50 x 6, 50 x 6, 50 x 6 
Shoulder Press (Hammer) - 270 x 8, 270 x 10, 270 x 8
Pull-down - 205 x 12 for 4 sets 
Rev. PecDec - 130 x 12 for 4 sets --- this was Super set w/ pull-downs

**** *Circuit Session ---4 exercises for 20 reps each non stop the 2 minute rest 

Seated S. Lateral - 25lbs
Pull-Down (Vbar) - 140lbs
Shrug (DB) - 80lbs
Seated Row (Bicycle) - 140lbs

***** This was done for 3 sessions -- then workout was over !!! 

*Diet *

2 on 1 off keto is working, but man was I whipped at gym today, gonna finish the week out like I planned -

Monday - no carbs
Tuesday - no carbs
Wednesday - 54 grams carbs
Thursday - no carbs
Friday - no carbs 
Saturday - 75 grams carbs
Sunday - 100 grams carbs 

*** above is this week, then I will cut carbs to 54 grams a day everyday next week, then double it to 108 the following week ---- Have used this in the past to get ready for a show and it worked great,but I was 23 --- 35 now , so i just want to see how I look in a couple weeks and then the last 10 weeks I will reel it in ---- I am ahead of schedule ---


----------



## fsoe (Apr 20, 2012)

*12 weeks out today --- saturday*

Compounds (today)


1 cc cut mix
.5cc prop
.5cc npp - done with this compound
T3 - 75mcg
HGH - 3iu
CJC-1295 - 200mcg
Ipam - 350mcg

Resistance T --- legs 


Squats - 1 set - 185lbs done for 2 minutes - 20 seconds straight - got it 58 times
Leg Ext - 260 x 12, 250 x 15, ((((( 240 x 10 - 200 x 6- 160 x 8 - 140 x 10 ))))) - drop set 
Leg Curl - 150 x 12, 160 x 10, 170 x 8, 180 x 6 --- lying 
Leg Press - 320 x 30, 320 x 20, 320 x 30, 320 x 30 --- done on a machine 
Calvs - 200 x 12 for 4 sets -- seated
Calvs - 300 x 12 for 4 sets -- leg press machine 
** PIP has been a little rough the last 3 shots, previous 2 weeks none at all
** HGH is everything people say it is --- I feel fantastic on this stuff
** PEPS are quickly becoming one of my favs its only been 2.5 weeks but I know they are doing what they claim 
** Keto diet has been rough this week, buts its almost over --- had 66 grams of carbs today 
** IF $$ gets a little better here in next 4 weeks going to get some IGF --- me and my wife are full time students , so money is tight --
** Strength is starting to drop some, but its gotta be the diet and the cardio --- although muscle stamina is going up 


have cut the cardio back to eod --- BF is way down and I had a guy at the gym tell me ... no way you are 12 weeks out --- so I am ahead of schedule, 45 minutes eod for now -- will gauge myself in a couple weeks and then go from there
sex on tren is the best --- went forever the other night - wife had 5 orgams and when I came inside of her it was like a river --- went she got off of me it was pouring out of her hot little pussy


----------



## fsoe (Apr 21, 2012)

*12 weeks out today !!!*

Added carbs in today and God do I feel so much better ... 

Weigh --- 233lb as of this morning --- Start was 251

Upper Body Drop set Circuit today -- Chest, Shoulders, Arms, Back --



Machine Press -- 4 sets 
Shoulder Press -- 4 sets 
Pull-down -- 4 sets 
Dips -- 4 sets 
Bicep Curl -- 4 sets 

*--- *Did 30 reps first set , 20 reps second set, 12 reps third and fourth *--* this was all done non-stop, go from one machine to the next no rest 4 circuits --- 

*---* Rested 5 Minutes *--- *then set each machine at full stack and did a drop set aiming for a total of 50 reps, got 50 on some and did not on others. This was done non-stop from one machine to the next 

*Aerobic T *- 50 minute walk in neighborhood


----------



## fsoe (Apr 22, 2012)

*Sunday ---*

30 minutes fasted aerobic work upon waking - Took 3iu HGH about 10 minutes before I went on my walk --- Gonna go hit some calves a little later --


----------



## fsoe (Apr 23, 2012)

*Monday -*

*Aerobic T
*
50 minutes fasted cardio / AM  ... have done it 3 days in a row now 

30 minute walk /PM

*Resistance T - Squats
*
135 x 12, 225 x 12, 315 x 12, 365 x 10, 385 x 8

405 x 8, 425 x 6, 405 x 6, 385 x 8, 365 x 10, 315 x 12 

*Diet - back to keto - all meat and protein today *

lean beef
turkey bacon
turkey sausage
chicken
pork tenderloin
whey protein
1 meal replacement shake - AM


*** Decided just to do squats at gym today, had to pick my son up from school and I was running late.


----------



## .V. (Apr 24, 2012)

Checking in to see how it's going.

Looks good.  And any day you can't get everything else done...squats are always a good thing to do.   

Of course they are the easiest thing to look for an excuse not to do.


----------



## Hell (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking awesome, keep it up!


----------



## swollen (Apr 25, 2012)

Love'n ur log bro.! Your doin' an awesome job and can't wait to see the outcome.
Keep pushin' it, brah!


----------



## fsoe (Apr 26, 2012)

*Thursday --- 11 weeks 2 days OUT*

*Wednesday*

- Resistance T - Legs -

Leg Ext - 205 x 12, 220 x 12, 235 x 12, 250 x 12, 260 x 12

Stiff Leg DL - 135 x 15, 225 x 12, 245 x 10, 275 x 8, 275 x 8

Leg Press - 345 x 10, 435 x 8 for 4 sets --- done with 1 leg 

Lunges - 45lbs x 30 yards 4 times

Calv's - 435 x 30 for 3 sets --- on leg press machine 

- Aerobic T -

3 mile walk - outside pulling a wagon with 95lbs in it / PM 

- Meals -

keto --- all protein yesterday(mon-fri) / 278grams ... I feel 


*Thursday *

- Resistance T - Upper-body

Bench 225 x 20 x 3
Barbell Curl  80 x 20 x 3 ------------------- 2 minute rest after each round of 3 
Pull-down 160 x 20 x 3 

Barbell Press(standing) 85 x 20 x 3
Ab crunch 50 x 20 x 3 -------------------- 2 minute rest after each round of 3 
Push-down 215 x 20 x 3 

Incline Press(DB) 70 x 20 x 3
Hammer Curl(DB) 45 x 20 x 3 -------------- 2 minute rest after each round of 3 
Pull-over 120 x 20 x 3

Rev. Pec-Dec - 140 x 20 x 3
Knee Raise - BW x 20 x 3 ----------------- 2 minute rest after each round of 3 
OH Ext (EZ bar) 140 x 20 x 3 

- Aerobic T -

None - but my workout was as fast pace as a cross fit session 

- Meals - 

Keto - all protein today ... 


4 sirloins (6oz each) 
2 chicken breast (8oz each) 
2 shakes 
1 protein bar 
1 lean beef patty 
4 tblsp PNB 


*Current Compounds *

HGH - 3iu a day 
CJC 1295 - 200mcg a day 
Ipam - 300 mcg a day 
Prop - 500mg a wk 
Tren A - 350mg a week
Mast P - 305mg a week
T3 - 50 mcg a day 

*** got more cut mix, nolva and HGH on way --- need to get adex, just ran out --- got a nice knot under left nip --- regret kicking this thing off with suspension ---

*** start var @ 80mg a day in 5.3 weeks 

*** starting back on clen in 4 weeks 

*** peps and HGH have me sleeping like I have not sleep in years --- I am amazed


----------



## fsoe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Friday*

Added in Carbs late this afternoon / Rice (2 cups) / Granola bars (5) - with my protein today which was whey, beef, chicken, turkey --- 

*Resistance T - Legs *

Hacks - 2 plates x 12, 4 plates x 12, 6 plates x 10, 8 plates x 6 for 3 sets 

Squats - 135 x 68 - 2 minutes 40 seconds non-stop

Leg curls - 150 x 10, 170 x 8, 190 x 4, 190 x 4

Calves - 300 x 15 for 4 sets - leg press machine 


 I  have a serious knot under my left pec ....  nolva on its way --- 

Will be adding in carbs for the next 2 days, as much as I can eat per day --- shooting for abt 1k per day


----------



## fsoe (May 7, 2012)

*I Am Back ... Monday - 5/7*

Had a rough week a week ago ... Personal issues were crazy - 

- all is going well, started my last phase of the diet today(carb cycling) with no, low, and high carb days each week.

- compounds are still the same - 

cut mix 1cc ed
extra prop 1.5cc per week
hgh 3iu ed
T3 75mcg a day
adex .5mg eod
nolva 20mg a day
cjc1295/Ipam 200mcg of each per day in 2 pins PW/bedtime

*Resistance Training *

5-6 x per week / hitting legs twice 

*Aerobic Training *

8-10 sessions per week / 30-45 minutes each 

- started tanning as well 5-6x per week 

*Current weight* - 240lbs down from the 251 when I started and up from the 233 I was 10 days ago - the peps and hgh are amazing if you ask me !!! - 

* will be posting daily again in my log from here forward - *sorry for the gap, but I had to save my marriage *


----------



## fsoe (May 8, 2012)

PIP the last few days in my quads has been a monster - went weeks with none and now all of a sudden they all hurt .. 

pins look like this - 1cc cut mix ed ///// mon - wed - fri - 1cc cut mix , .5cc prop - oh well it not that bad just comes and goes


----------



## Lordsks (May 8, 2012)

fsoe said:


> Had a rough week a week ago ... Personal issues were crazy -
> 
> - all is going well, started my last phase of the diet today(carb cycling) with no, low, and high carb days each week.
> 
> ...



*sorry for the gap, but I had to save my marriage 



**Take the time you need to take care of business. Got to remember for most this is just for fun and when it gets in the way of your career or family, the boards take a back seat.*


----------



## fsoe (May 9, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> *sorry for the gap, but I had to save my marriage
> 
> 
> 
> **Take the time you need to take care of business. Got to remember for most this is just for fun and when it gets in the way of your career or family, the boards take a back seat.*



THANKS  MAN ... 12 amazing years with her and it was an old issue that apparently never got dealt with - we are doing much better, but it will take time -


----------



## fsoe (May 10, 2012)

*Wednesday - 9 Weeks 3 days*

*Compounds - Today *

1cc Cut Mix

.5cc prop

3iu HGH

75mcg T3

CJC1295/Ipam 200mcg of each PW/Before Bed

*Resistance - T*

Back,Triceps - pull-down (6 sets), Rows (4 sets)seated, Rows (4 sets) B over, Push-down (4 sets)rope, Kickbacks (4 sets)cable, push-down (3sets)v-bar ... 
*
Aerobic - T *

33 minute walk outside 

*Meals - No Carb Day *

1 - 8oz deer
2 - 8oz deer
3 - 8oz deer
4 - 16oz milk - 2oz cheese
5 - 8oz Tilapia

* All seems to be going well, PIP is still a minor issue - the nolva @ 20mg a day with the parlodel has made all the difference in the world - adex is .5mg a day and will cut it to eod next week 

* I still am amazed at the results in the last 35 days or so / ever since I added peps and hgh I just seem to change daily - weight going up , BF melting off 

In 1.5 weeks adding VAR @ 80mg a day for the last 8 weeks -


----------



## JerBear1980 (May 10, 2012)

fsoe said:


> *Meals - No Carb Day
> 
> 1 - 8oz deer
> 2 - 8oz deer
> ...



THAT is DEDICATION right there!!! Great work! I've been following this, and i'm impressed with how you've stuck to it! Diet is the one thing that makes me "unable" to be a BB. In strongman, my diet is EAT EAT EAT!!! So, cutting has always been rough. I can get to around 12%bf and feel like I'm starving myself,lol.


----------



## dawun (May 10, 2012)




----------



## fsoe (May 10, 2012)

*Thursday - 9 weeks 2 days out*

*- compounds -*


cut mix - 1cc in AM
3iu - HGH upon waking(6am)
Nolva - 20mg early AM
Adex -.5mg
T3 - 75mcg bedtime
Parlodel 1.25mg - bedtime
CJC 1295 - Ipam - postwkout / bedtime 100mcg of each ... each time for a 200mcg total

*- Resistance T -* shoulders Bis


Laretals - 35 x 12, 40 x 12, 45 x 8, 45 x 7, 45 x 6
Hammer - 20 x 12, 30 x 10, 30 x 10, 40 x 8 - single rope on cables
Cables - 60 x 12, 70 x 12, 80 x 10 - done on seated cable row
Shoulder Press (DB) - 60 x 12, 70 x 12, 80 x 12, 90 x 5
Curl(DB) - 60 x 4, 50 x 8, 45 x 10, 40 x 12
F. Raise / laterals - 30 x 10-4, 40 x 10-4, 50 x 10-4
Preacer Curl - 115 x 12, 135 x 8, 135 x 8, 90 x 12, 45 x 12, 25 x 12 - drop set 
*- Aerobic T -
*

none / took day off

*- Meals - Low Carb Day -
*

oats 57g + whey (7 am)
oats 57g + whey (10am)
Muscle Milk (1pm)
oats 57g / 8oz Tilapia (pre-workout) 4pm)
1 cup b. rice / 6oz chicken - 6oz lean beef (post - workout) 7pm)
6oz lean beef (10pm)

*Tommorrow*

Legs / Cardio / Calves
Ab ripper x - from p90x

--- Also will be stopping the additional prop after next week - so I am adding a .5 cc of prop to each cut mix pin the next 9 days --- will drop prop to 350 per week(after that) --- will raise tren a to 500 up until the show  --- will be adding clen in here soon as well --- 


 .... very satisfied with where I am at -- 9 weeks out


----------



## SB4L (May 10, 2012)

this is incredible. give yourself a pat on the back for your diet dedication, it separates you from the rest


----------



## fsoe (May 11, 2012)

SB4L said:


> this is incredible. give yourself a pat on the back for your diet dedication, it separates you from the rest



Thank - you --- 1st time doing this in many years and it has been fun -- body does not seem to respond the way it used to, or should I say respond as quickly - 10 years ago I would have been able to get ready in 12-14 weeks - took 19 this year and I am on pace to be ready about 3 weeks out so I can play with a few things and see what works best -


----------



## fsoe (May 14, 2012)

*Monday - 60 days out*

*Weight* - 235.6 

*- Compounds - Today -*


1cc cut mix
.5cc prop
3iu HGH
100mcg Ipam / 200mcg cjc1295 / 150mcg GHRP-2
75mcg T3
20mg Nolva
.5mg Adex

*- Resistance T - Legs
*

Ext - 130 x 50 , 145 x 50
Leg Press - 170 x 50 , 170 x 50 , 190 x 50 , 310 x 22 (machine)
Leg Curl - 55 x 22 , 65 x 14 , 65 x 14 (1 leg standing)
Ab/Ad - 80 x 25 , 90 x 22 , 90 x 20
Hack - 435 x 8 , 345 x 20 , 255 x 25 , 165 x 35 (went completely down on all sets except 1st one)
Leg Curl - 130 x 15 , 150 x 12
Calve - 310 x 12 , 250 x 18 , 170 x 22

*- Aerobic T - 
*

20 minute walk (outside on a hill)

*- Meals - No carb day
*

12oz beef pattie - 1/2 cup cottage cheese
6oz salmon
6oz salmon
Muscle Milk
12oz turkey/beef/pork
2 scoops whey w / half cup greek yogurt

** Dropping adex to eod this week and cutting extra prop out - will be adding 150mg extar of tren a next week - added ghrp -2 today as well - and will be adding clen next week 

** Last Friday i weighed myself at gym after a no carb day to see what I weighed and I was 230.1lbs and the saturday after 3 meals into my high carb day i weighed on same scale and I was 237.7lbs - today I was 235.6 ---- amazing what a few carbs will do --- Look full and very veiny --


----------



## RockShawn (May 15, 2012)

Keep pushing!!! it's gonna be so worth it. Post up some pics so we can see what a beast you are.


----------



## fsoe (May 16, 2012)

*Wednesday*

Finals this week / so I have been busy 

Monday - Legs / Cardio

Tuesday - off / Cardio 

Today - Chest / Arms 

*Compounds (today)*

Cut Mix - 1cc
HGH - 3iu
GHRP-2 150mcg postwkout and 150mcg Bedtime
Ipam - 100mcg postwkout / 100mcg bedtime 
CJC1295 - 100mcg postwkout / 100mcg bedtime 
Nolva - 20mg
Adex - 1mg
T3 - 75mcg 
Parlodel - 1.25mg

*Meals - No Carb* 

1 - 14oz Turkey
2 - 14oz Beef
3 - 2 scoops whey
4 - 2 scoops whey
5 - 8oz chicken / 4oz Tuna Filet
6 - 6oz Tuna

* PIP has gotten better
* Nolva is really kicking in now and issue is going away quick
* Lethro came in today, may start it next week, will wait and see
* Start Clen and Var next week - Clen(100mcg to start with) will be 1-on // 1-off and Var will be 8 weeks right up to show 
* Dropped extra prop this week and adding extra Tren A next week 


will look like this starting next week
Cut mix 1cc ed 
Tren A 1.5 cc extra per week .5 on Mon/Wed/Fri 
HGH 3iu ED 
All 3 peps Postwkout and bed time 
Clen 100mcg daily 
T3 75mcg daily 
Var 80mg ED 
4 weeks out add winni / 3 weeks out add extra mast / 2 weeks out add halo - last week add expel by MHP


----------



## fsoe (May 21, 2012)

*Monday - 7 weeks 5 days out*

Had finals last week and was extremely busy with school - hence no update in a few days - But got school out of the way for the summer ---

* Started Var Saturday @ 80mg ED - Saturdays wkout was insane - UpperBody circuit drop set session - muscle pumps were best I have ever had - Took 40mg of var late friday night to kick it off and took 40mg about 1 hour before gym - 

* Also started Clen Saturday - Jumped right on in at 100mcg and WOW - it me like a truck - (I have the shakes as I type this from this morning dose of 140mcg) - 

* Started Lethro today at 1.25mg to address a small lump on left side , nolva is working just not as quick as it had in the past - Hopefully after a week on lethro its gone - 

*Current Compounds *

Cut Mix - 1cc ed
HGH - 3iu ed
Var - 80mg ed

*Peps*

GHRP- 2 300mcg ed 
Ipam - 200mcg ed
CJC1295 - 200mcg ed

*Chems*

Clen - 100-140mcg ed - 1 week on 1 week off

*AIs*/*others*

Lethro - 1.25mg ed
Nolva - 20mg ed

*Resistance T (This week)* - 

M - Chest / Abs
T - Back 
W - Legs
T - Deltoids
F - Arms 
S - Cicruit Drop Set (full body) - complete in 45 mins or less - 3 sets each( 1 movement per BP )
S - OFF 

*Aerobic T* *(This week) *- 30-45 minutes per session 

Mon - Friday - 2 x per day AM(fasted) / PM(late in the afternoon)
Saturday - 1x 
Sunday - off 

*Food*

- Have cut several things out at this point - its' mainly fish, whey, chicken, oats, broccoli, green beans, and a little brown rice early in day on Tuesday & Friday - will have fruit pre/post on Tuesday / Friday as well ... only water to drink at this point and will limit PNB from here on in and up fish oils ..


* PIP in quads has been tough here still but it bearable until in do heavy pull-downs and have to put my quads under the leg pad - 

* BP has been hovering in the high 130 / low 140 over 85-92 , have had minor headaches but incresed my water and that helped - 

* Weight - Saturday - 236.6lbs


----------



## SloppyJ (May 21, 2012)

Looking great bro. Excellent log. I got super busy with school and lost track of mine. Keep up the good work. You're going to kill your contest!


----------



## fsoe (May 21, 2012)

*Monday*

*Todays compounds
*


HGH - 3iu - 6am
Clen - 140mcg - 715am
Cut Mix - 1cc - 12pm(2hour prewkout)
Var - 80mg in 2 doses -2pm(on way to gym) @ 1 hour before bedtime
Ipam/CJC/GHRP2 - 100/100/150 (post wkout and bedtime)
Lethro - 1.25mg 10am
Nolva - 20mg 10pm
Parlodel - 1.25 - bedtime
T3 - 75mcg - bedtime

*Resistance - T* - Chest 


Incline(DB) - 70 x 15 , 100 x 15, 100 x 12, 100 x 9, 90 x 8
Flat(DB) - 100 x 8, 90 x 10, 80 x 12
Flyes(Cables) - 60 x 20, 70 x 15, 70 x 15, 80 x 12 - 60 x 8 - 45 x 8 (ended on a drop)
Machine Press - 220 x 12, 220 x 10, 210 x 8, 190 x 15
Flyes(Incline)(DB) - 60 x 12, 70 x 10, 70 x 8
Machine Press - 150 x 8, 130 x 8, 110 x 8 (drop set) - jumped on this asap after incline flyes

*Aerobic 

*

AM - 36 minutes - outside walk
PM - 43 minutes - outside walk

*Meals 

*1 - 1/2 cup oats / 2 scoops whey 
2 - 1 cup b. rice 6oz tilapia
3 - 2 scoops whey / 2 cups brain flakes
4 - Met rx bar / 1 cup b. rice
5 - 1 cup squash / 6oz chicken
- small orange split between pre/post wkout 
- before bed(1hour) - 4oz chicken / 2 oz mozz cheese / 1tblsp PNB  

*H2O

*169 ounces - 

*Extras 

*multi vitamin
saw palmetto
milk thistle
alpha lipoic acid
hawthorne berry 
fish oils - 4000mg


----------



## fsoe (May 22, 2012)

*Anavar ---*

- All I can say is WOW - The most amazing pumps I have ever had --- Dbol cannot touch VAR when it comes to muscle pumps 

- 80mg a day /// 40 pre wkout / 40 before bed - 

- I ran var(BD(samson) once before about 3 years ago at a very low dose(20mg) a day for 6 weeks and was not impressed, but it was a very low dose for me 

- I have a new 1st place fav. with tren and its Var


----------



## JerBear1980 (May 23, 2012)

Seriouslly, you should write a book on how to cut. The detail in this log is awesome. Thanks for keeping up with it!


----------



## SloppyJ (May 23, 2012)

Now you've got me wanting to start my var!


----------



## fsoe (May 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Now you've got me wanting to start my var!



I have never experienced pumps like this ---- just simply mind boggling = I am sore as hell, the muscle stamina it has given me is insane --


----------



## BP2000 (May 23, 2012)

IS this the same BD var?


----------



## ACRay (May 23, 2012)

Im taking notes






fsoe said:


> *Compounds - Today *
> 
> 1cc Cut Mix
> 
> ...


----------



## fsoe (May 24, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> IS this the same BD var?



No - its not the same var -


----------



## RockShawn (May 24, 2012)

fsoe said:


> no - its not the same var -



dp?


----------



## fsoe (May 24, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> dp?



No it not DP - Its some var I have been sitting on for abt a year - Its from another sponsor so I wont mention them but their initials is next to var in my very first post listing my protocol - The var and the adex, lethro, nolva are the only things in this prep I did not get from ek 


Cut mix
prop
npp
sust 
cyp
mast 
winni 

are all from ek


----------



## fsoe (May 24, 2012)

I dont know what is up with the PIP lately but I am sore as i have ever been from pinning - Maybe it is from 14 weeks of pinning ED ---


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

fsoe said:


> I dont know what is up with the PIP lately but I am sore as i have ever been from pinning - Maybe it is from 14 weeks of pinning ED ---



The leaner you get the more the PIP. I'm in the same boat bro. Can't do quads at all right now. Delts and glutes only. Part of the process my friend. 

How many cc's are you pinning? How often?


----------



## fsoe (May 25, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> The leaner you get the more the PIP. I'm in the same boat bro. Can't do quads at all right now. Delts and glutes only. Part of the process my friend.
> 
> How many cc's are you pinning? How often?



Bro - my quads are killing me - Glutes are not as bad - Have only pinned delts once years ago - 

1.5 cc ED


----------



## fsoe (May 25, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> The leaner you get the more the PIP. I'm in the same boat bro. Can't do quads at all right now. Delts and glutes only. Part of the process my friend.
> 
> How many cc's are you pinning? How often?



I think I am out on quads now - I had to sleep walk through my leg wkout yesterday because of the PIP in my quads - It just will not go away


----------



## BP2000 (May 25, 2012)

Do yoiu use Caber or Prami for Tren?  Or just heavy on the AI?


----------



## fsoe (May 26, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Do yoiu use Caber or Prami for Tren?  Or just heavy on the AI?



taking parlodel / 1.25mg ed - cutting it back to 3 x weekly next week -


----------



## RockShawn (May 26, 2012)

fsoe said:


> Bro - my quads are killing me - Glutes are not as bad - Have only pinned delts once years ago -
> 
> 1.5 cc ED



once i started doing my delta regularly, I loved them. Everybody has their favorites for sure. I'm with you though - Quads are out for sure. Last pin there I was sore for a week.


----------



## fsoe (May 26, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> once i started doing my delta regularly, I loved them. Everybody has their favorites for sure. I'm with you though - Quads are out for sure. Last pin there I was sore for a week.



exactly where at on delt and what pin size are you using - I just have a hard time seeing 1.5cc in my delt and it not being sore as hell , can you advise on that site for me -


----------



## RockShawn (May 26, 2012)

fsoe said:


> exactly where at on delt and what pin size are you using - I just have a hard time seeing 1.5cc in my delt and it not being sore as hell , can you advise on that site for me -



I go straight medial delt with a 25ga 5/8" pin. I'm real lean there though. If you carry fat there go 1". I just pinned 2cc oil this morning no pip at all. I have had one brand of gear that hurt like hell no matter where I pinned. All I get now is stuff with EO cause it works great for me. 

Start off with smaller doses and just split it between both delts. You'll get used to it.


----------



## fsoe (May 26, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> I go straight medial delt with a 25ga 5/8" pin. I'm real lean there though. If you carry fat there go 1". I just pinned 2cc oil this morning no pip at all. I have had one brand of gear that hurt like hell no matter where I pinned. All I get now is stuff with EO cause it works great for me.
> 
> Start off with smaller doses and just split it between both delts. You'll get used to it.



- Just put 1cc cut mix inmedial delt w/ a 25ga 1" and no PIP, just a little tightness - I am very lean so i will try thr 5/8"


----------



## tinyshrek (May 26, 2012)

27g, 1/2 in from getpinz. Amazing and painless


----------



## RockShawn (May 26, 2012)

fsoe said:


> - Just put 1cc cut mix inmedial delt w/ a 25ga 1" and no PIP, just a little tightness - I am very lean so i will try thr 5/8"



Cut mix was always smooth for me there. Let it rest after pinning. Don't pin before a heavy lift day. I prefer to pin after lifting heavy cause I'm already sore from the workout, but cut mix didn't hurt anywhere I pinned.


----------



## fsoe (May 26, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Cut mix was always smooth for me there. Let it rest after pinning. Don't pin before a heavy lift day. I prefer to pin after lifting heavy cause I'm already sore from the workout, but cut mix didn't hurt anywhere I pinned.



Boy - I could have used that advice 2 hours ago - pinned went to gym and WOW at the tightness and discomfort - will have to do it several hours in advance on momday - no pain just severe tightness like a cramp - had to sleep walk thru training - thank God it was a light day


----------



## SB4L (May 26, 2012)

any recent pics bud? been loving this log


----------



## RockShawn (May 26, 2012)

fsoe said:


> Boy - I could have used that advice 2 hours ago - pinned went to gym and WOW at the tightness and discomfort - will have to do it several hours in advance on momday - no pain just severe tightness like a cramp - had to sleep walk thru training - thank God it was a light day



Oh shit. Sorry bro. Didn't think about it. You'll be good. I've done worse. I'm at the point that I'm lifting full body eod and pinning glutes and delts in rotation and it's been all good. I wasn't thinking when I posted before that you might still be going heavy. 

Realistically you just pumped blood in there and with the additional oil it's just real full. I actually feel like delt injections have make mine larger than if I weren't hitting them.


----------



## fsoe (May 27, 2012)

Anavar = Amazing - I am absolutely blown away at how this stuff works - 

- muscle pumps (insane)
- muscle hardness 

Just WOW


----------



## fsoe (Jun 1, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Do yoiu use Caber or Prami for Tren?  Or just heavy on the AI?



using parlodel at 1.25 mg 3x weekly -


----------



## fsoe (Jun 1, 2012)

*7 weeks 1 day out ---*

- Getting close to the end - I have been around 400g of carbs ed last two weeks and It has been great


bran flakes
b. rice
12 grain bread
whole wheat pasta

- have been mainly what I have been eating with a meat and green beans each meal - Will cut carbs to 200 starting tmw and will drop them each week leading up to my carb load the day before the show - 

*Current Compounds 
*

cut mix -  1cc ed
Var - 80mg ed
HGH - 3iu ed
t3 - 50mcg ed
Lethro - 1.75mg 3x weekly - had to cut it back , joints were drying out
nolva - 20mg ed
ghrp 2 - 350mcg ed
ipam - 200mcg ed
Cjc1295 - 200mcg ed
clen - 180mcg - 9 on 5 off - start back tmw

- upping tren to 500ew from 350 starting monday and will run it up to show - start wiinin on june 17th , 50mg ed upto show, start adding extra mast on july 1st to the 350 already at - and finally will had halotestin the last week at 30mg ed - 

*Aebobic T* 

- been doing hitt style at walk / run intervals ed for 8 minutes( average 100cals per session ) and then a 30 minute walk 5 x per week 

*Resistance T *

- Swithching to hitt style training next week as i will drop heavy weight and shoot for 20-80 rep range and add 1 heavy compound movement per seesion just to maintain - all is going great and i fell real great abt where I am at -


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking great as usual bro! I can't wait until you take the top spot in this contest.

How would you rate var pumps to that of dbol or say, tren? I'm starting 100mg of var for 6 weeks starting in 2 days. I'm really excited. Dbol gives me crazy pumps. And tren keeps me pumped all day long. I'm excited to try the var now.


----------



## fsoe (Jun 1, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Looking great as usual bro! I can't wait until you take the top spot in this contest.
> 
> How would you rate var pumps to that of dbol or say, tren? I'm starting 100mg of var for 6 weeks starting in 2 days. I'm really excited. Dbol gives me crazy pumps. And tren keeps me pumped all day long. I'm excited to try the var now.



- During wkout Var pumps are the best ever 

- All day pumps , I agree Tren sticks with ya

- dbol pumps last longer after workout is over , but during wkout the var pumps are skin ripping for me - they flat out hurt sometimes


----------



## fsoe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Last 1*

just had my last cheat meal - been having one about every 3 weeks or so since I started -

It was -


1 bowl of honey smacks (2cups) w/ milk
1 granola bar
1 cup Ice Cream (birthday cake)

From here on in it's fish(tilapia,tuna), chicken and green beans with oats in the AM -


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 2, 2012)

amazing dedication. Can I borrow some....


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank - You Brother - Ready for it to be over - I remeber now why it's been years since I did this -

After Show I am gonna take 1 week off from gym, and eat one meal per day that I want 

- Ex. Pizza

Then will cruise on Cyp(250), HGH(2iu), and Peps(cjc,Ghrp2) for 10 weeks --- And the I will run my final bulk(I hate it) 

*Fall Bulk* 

- Cyp - 400 ew 1-12
- Sust - 350 ew 1-14
- Npp - 300 ew 1-12
- Eq - 800 ew 1-14
- Dbol - 40mg ed / wk 1-5 / 10-12


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

*So Hungry*

*Aerobic T* 

- 30 minute walk 

*Meals
*

8oz chix / 1 cup B rice
6oz chix / 1 cup B rice
6oz chix / 1 cup G beans / 2 tblsp PNB
8oz L. Beef / 1 cup G beans
6oz chix / 1 cup G beans

- No traing today / will make up tmw. childcare hours at gym on Sat sux - 

- Boy Do I Love Clen - PurchasePeptide's Clen Is Liquid Gold - Took early Am and it is still all over me


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

- Add a Protein Bar to the meal list - Low Carb Pureprotein Choc PNB


----------



## JerBear1980 (Jun 3, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> amazing dedication. Can I borrow some....



X2 lol. Great Work!


----------



## fsoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Headed to gym - 40 minute full body HITT session - Will superset a leg movement with a upper body movement and add in 30 second sprints follwed by 30 seconds of walking -


----------



## fsoe (Jun 3, 2012)

*Wow - zerrrrrrsssss*

- Never have I experienced pumps like Anavar gives me - Took 60mg 1 hour prior to wkout 6 hours ago and I still am having a hard time moving - Trying to hang pictures for my wife and I have to take a break on each screw because my forearms and shoulders get so pumped I cant move --- 

- And I am done pinning delts - 3 x so far in the last week and 2 of them have been crippling the next day 

- Back to the Var ---- Var is all it is cracked up to be and then some, it is simple amazing


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 4, 2012)

fsoe said:


> - Never have I experienced pumps like Anavar gives me - Took 60mg 1 hour prior to wkout 6 hours ago and I still am having a hard time moving - Trying to hang pictures for my wife and I have to take a break on each screw because my forearms and shoulders get so pumped I cant move ---
> 
> - And I am done pinning delts - 3 x so far in the last week and 2 of them have been crippling the next day
> 
> - Back to the Var ---- Var is all it is cracked up to be and then some, it is simple amazing



Dude that sucks about the delts. Sorry it didn't work out for ya. Glad that var is g2g!!


----------



## fsoe (Jun 4, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Dude that sucks about the delts. Sorry it didn't work out for ya. Glad that var is g2g!!



back to quads and delts - I can work out with the quad pip, but the delt pip puts me down -


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 4, 2012)

Man try different locations on your delts. I have about a 1"x1" spot on each delt I can hit and be okay. If I'm outside of that area it hurts like hell. But it goes away in the morning. I normally pin before bed. If I hit my delt wrong I can barely set my alarm without yelling. It feels like a muscle cramp or like someone frogged me in the shoulder if you know what that means. 

Just started my Var. Can't wait to experience this!


----------



## fsoe (Jun 4, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Man try different locations on your delts. I have about a 1"x1" spot on each delt I can hit and be okay. If I'm outside of that area it hurts like hell. But it goes away in the morning. I normally pin before bed. If I hit my delt wrong I can barely set my alarm without yelling. It feels like a muscle cramp or like someone frogged me in the shoulder if you know what that means.
> 
> Just started my Var. Can't wait to experience this!



The VAR is an experience --- that is for sure --- Simply amazing stuff


----------



## fsoe (Jun 5, 2012)

*Tuesday ---*

- Added 150mg of extra Tren A this week M/W/F (50mg ed)

- So it look like this now -


Tren A - 500mg ew
Mast P- 350mg ew
Prop - 350mg ew
HGH - 3iu ed
VAR - 80mg ed
GHRP-2 - 300mcg ed
CJC1295 - 200mcg ed
Dropped Ipam for now - adding back in 2 weeks 
Lethro - 1.25mg ed
Nolva - 20mg ed
T3 - 50mcg ed
Clen - 180mcg ed - 9 on 5 off (Purchase Peptides) - it is g2g

- I am using one(1) cc of DP cut mix per day and adding Tren A to It - Dropping cut mix july 1st - But will continue Tren a and mast p - up to 3 days before show - 

*Meals 

- *Consist of chicken, tuna, eggs, oats, green beans, broccolli, PNB, B. rice, - H2O only and I am not eating any carbs other than veggies after 5pm - 

*Aerobic T *

- Minn. 30 minutes ed / I have mainly been doing 30 minutes right befor bed on empty stomach 
- Start my posing practice with coach next week and that is cardio in itself so it will increase

*Resistance T* 

- 5x per week - started this week with HITT style training, not going heavy anymore, most sets are at least 20 reps and I am doing a lot of supersets - 

- Yester day was - QUADS / BICEPS 


Leg Ext - 6 sets - went up to 260 x 12
Hacks - 4 sets - went up to 395 x 10
Leg Press - 10 sets - Went up to 1015 x 15
Dumbell Curls - 4 sets
Preacher - 6 sets
Hammer - 4 sets (rope)

- Each leg set was SS with a Bicep Movement - Only last set of each movement was not 20 reps -


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 12, 2012)

what's the word fsoe.  How is that VAR workin


----------



## overburdened (Jun 12, 2012)

fsoe said:


> --- I start at 50mcg each time I take it and work up to 75mcg ---
> 
> @ 50 - right before - no problems getting up - I tried it during the day originally and it made me lethargic as hell / i was a zombie sometimes -
> 
> ...


t3 is great for cutting but damn does it drain you!!!  I feel more lethargic on t3 than I think anything else I've ever taken!


----------



## overburdened (Jun 12, 2012)

fsoe said:


> - Added 150mg of extra Tren A this week M/W/F (50mg ed)
> 
> - So it look like this now -
> 
> ...


am I missing something?  I have gone through this entire log(which is very thorough by the way) but I don't see one progress pic.... did I miss it/them, or are there none on here?


----------



## fsoe (Jun 12, 2012)

overburdened said:


> t3 is great for cutting but damn does it drain you!!!  I feel more lethargic on t3 than I think anything else I've ever taken!



i agrre will be glad to come off of it ---


----------



## fsoe (Jun 12, 2012)

overburdened said:


> am I missing something?  I have gone through this entire log(which is very thorough by the way) but I don't see one progress pic.... did I miss it/them, or are there none on here?



You didny miss them -- i am post ing them at the end --- I have 14 pics so far - 5 weeks out


----------



## fsoe (Jun 12, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> what's the word fsoe.  How is that VAR workin



Var is out of this world - has far surpassed my expectations - Never have I exp. muscle pumps like this during a wkout - And that includes runs w/ dbol, methyl test, superdrol , u name it - I LOVE Var


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jun 14, 2012)

i get the same from var bro. crazy pumps at 80mgs day


----------



## fsoe (Jul 11, 2012)

3 days out - taking halo at 40mg ed and winni at 50mg ed --- so glad it  is almost here 

5'11 - 238 - 10.6 %


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 21, 2012)

3 days out at 10% BF? I'm no bodybuilder, but isn't that bad?


----------



## fsoe (Jul 23, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> 3 days out at 10% BF? I'm no bodybuilder, but isn't that bad?



yes - had a rough time this prep half way through my wife of 11 years asked for divorce and it too me 7 weeks to save my marriage and this prep was put on back burner -- was shooting for 6% - but did not make it - Still finished 3rd in HW out of 11 guys - 

5'11 / 238.2 @ 10% - I look pretty good bro , not 6% good but good


----------



## Faymus (Aug 6, 2012)

Pumped to see these pics!


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 6, 2012)

no pics?


----------

